

Ask HN: Who don't Hacker News discussion threads appear in web search results? - hispanic

I use Google and DuckDuckGo. The site&#x27;s robots.txt file doesn&#x27;t look like it does anything to preclude inclusion by the engines.
======
shawabawa3
They do

[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%22so+you+add+%22syn_maxfa...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%22so+you+add+%22syn_maxfan%22+constraints+to+prevent+the+%22optimization%22&oq=%22so+you+add+%22syn_maxfan%22+constraints+to+prevent+the+%22optimization%22&aqs=chrome..69i57.1208j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=119&ie=UTF-8#q=%22syn_maxfan+constraints%22&filter=0)

Possibly you were searching for a thread that was too recent to have been
indexed?

~~~
hispanic
Hmm. Thanks.

> ...too recent to have been indexed? The opposite, actually. For example, I'd
> think that searching Google for "disrespect CasperJS or PhantomJS" would, at
> a minimum, return this discussion from a year back:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5344729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5344729)

